
Show HN: Follow Team – Great Teams to Follow on Twitter - iisbum
https://followteam.co/
======
iisbum
I built Follow Team because the idea kept nagging me because I wanted to use
it, but it didn't exist.

As a big fan of Twitter I’m always looking out for great people to follow.
When I come across a new product or startup I often think it would be great to
follow the team behind it. Unfortunately this is harder todo than it should
be.

------
cthompson187
I love this idea! I'm always trying to follow all the people that create a
great product, and this makes it so much easier. Awesome job once again Mubs!

------
graylien
this is awesome great work Mubs!

